# Probleme beim Löschen von Ordner auf FTP



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. März 2010)

HI,
ich hab ein Problem mit meinem FTP. Ich möchte auf diesem zwei Ordner löschen, bekomme aber immer die Meldung "das Löschen sei nicht Möglich 550 der ordner enthält noch Daten".
Ersteinmal enthält dieser Ordner nur leere Ordner zweitens habe ich den Ordner auf 777 gesetzt. Warum kann ich den den dann trotzdem nciht löschen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. März 2010)

Hallo Jan-Frederik,

das wird sehr wahrscheinlich daran liegen, dass noch eine Datei, die mit einem Punkt beginnt, im Ordner liegen wird (wie zum Beispiel .htaccess). FTP-Clients blenden die Dateien immer noch häufig aus, kann aber in den Einstellungen i.d.R. geändert werden. Wenn du diese gelöscht hast, kannst du im Anschluss auch den Ordner löschen.

Viele Grüße,
- Arne


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. März 2010)

Hi,
ich hab vorhin bei meinem Hoster angerufen udn das Problem liegt daran das ich keine Apacherechte habe.
Tja da werde ich mir wohl einen neuen suchen müssen weil das macht echt keinen Spass wenn man mit Joomla arbietet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. März 2010)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> ich hab vorhin bei meinem Hoster angerufen udn das Problem liegt daran das ich keine Apacherechte habe.


Dann hat dein Provider wohl PHP als mod_php laufen - und wahrscheinlich hast du den Ordner aus Joomla heraus im Browser angelegt? 



> Tja da werde ich mir wohl einen neuen suchen müssen weil das macht echt keinen Spass wenn man mit Joomla arbietet.


Ich habe PHP auf meinen Servern anders implementiert, sodass es zu dem von dir beschriebenen Phänomen eben genau *nicht* kommt - wenn du willst, schick' mir doch mal deine Anforderungen (Speicher, Traffic, Domains, etc.) per PN/Email, dann könnte ich dir ja einfach mal ein Angebot zusammenstellen. Alternativ würde ich dir auch einfach mal einen Testaccount für ein paar Tage einrichten, dann könntest du dich vorab auch selbst davon überzeugen, dass alles klappt 

Viele Grüße,
- Arne


----------

